# le disque dur se bloque et fait du bruit !!!



## alex42 (3 Juin 2003)

depuis pas mal de temps que mon ibook plante au démarrage, j'ai l'impression que là, il me lache complètement !
le disque dur se bloque (je pense que c'est ça) et fait un bruit répétitif...
chez VPC, ça me couterait 345euros devis et nouveau DD de 20GO pose comprise...
j'ai vu dans un autre sujet la difficulté de changer son dd soi-même... 
vous me conseillez quoi?
qq à le même problème?


----------



## Sebang (3 Juin 2003)

En ce qui concerne le DD, c'est pas tellement le fait que ça soit dur, c'est surtout que c'est long et qu'il faut y aller avec précaution pour ne pas tout péter. Si tu es un brin attentif à ce que tu fais pendant le démontage et que tu es ordonné (pour la vingtaine de vis), c'est franchement pas super compliqué.

Pour ce qui est de ton actuel DD, je te conseillerai fortement de faire un backup de toutes tes données avant qu'il ne te lâche !


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2003)

si tu veux être sur de la santé de ton disque dur, qui a deux, si je m'abuse ?, fais effectivement une sauvegarde de toutes tes données.
Puis trouves une machine firewire, avec un DiskWarrior pour 9 ou pour X installé dessus. 
Mets ton iBook en target sur cette machine, fais tourner le Diskwarrior dessus.
S'il arrive à te récupérer ton disque, tu gagneras un peu de temps, quelque mois, peut être un an.
Le temps que les 80 hitachi soient moins chers, ou passent en 120, ou en 160.
Parce que tant qu'à changer le dd d'un iBook, autant en mettre un gros, non ?


----------



## Sebang (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr /> *Parce que tant qu'à changer le dd d'un iBook, autant en mettre un gros, non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je trouve que 80go, c'est déjà pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre pour le prix, c'est clair que c'est cher pour ce que c'est.

Sinon, quand tu parles de toute la manip compliquée pour Diskwarrior : le plus simple ne serait pas de démarrer sur le CD de Diskwarrior sur l'iBook plutôt que de passer par un autre ordi ??


----------



## rezba (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je trouve que 80go, c'est déjà pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

je savais bien que tu prendrais cette perche 





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> [b
Par contre pour le prix, c'est clair que c'est cher pour ce que c'est. * 

[/QUOTE]

_Arff! on a pas de confort sans sacrifices ! _



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *
Sinon, quand tu parles de toute la manip compliquée pour Diskwarrior : le plus simple ne serait pas de démarrer sur le CD de Diskwarrior sur l'iBook plutôt que de passer par un autre ordi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Si, bien sûr.
Mais quand le disque fait du bruit, j'aime pas. Alors je prends mes précautions. 
Et, empiriquement, j'ai eu moins de problèmes, ou plus de réussite, en sollicitant le moins possible le disque, et la machine. C'est pour ça que je préfère ce mode.
Un exemple de truc qui peuvent t'arriver lorsque tu travailles directement sur la machine, et sur le disque de boot, notamment :
DiskWarrior tourne, et comme c'est un vrai problème physique, le disque coince, bégaye, bloque. Et DiskWarrior plante. Peut-être que la version pour X réagit différemment, compte-tenu de l'architecture du système. Mais sous 9, c'était le blocage  assuré. Reboot de la machine, perte de temps, etc.
Donc, depuis longtemps, je répare tout ce qui peut se mettre en target de cette façon.
Depuis mon iBook, évidemment.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lui ne connait pas la panne.


----------



## alex42 (9 Juin 2003)

bon, ben, si je ne répondais pas c'est que j'ai fait changé mon DD...
ça m'a coûté bien moins chèr que prévu (266 pour un 20go devis et popse comprise) je n'avais pas un gros budget mais là je regrtte un peu de ne pas avoir pris un 40go... si seulement le vendeur m'avait donné les bon tarifs (il ne savait pas qu'un 20go à 5400tr/mn existait chez IBM en 2,5pouces...)
bien entendu, j'avais déjà tout sauvegardé sur mon Ice Cube 80go (c'est aussi pour ça que 20go me suffit en interne, sans compter mon ipod!!
en tout, cas, mon ibook est comme neuf, pas de trace suite à ce dépannage.
petite astuce du dépanneur, tjs ramener son ibook dix jours avant la fin de la garantie pour faire changer son DD...!!

ce nouveau DD est très silencieux, il a juste un bruit un peu plus "crissant" que celui d'origine, et puis 5go de plus, c'est apréciable.
voilà!


----------



## Sebang (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr /> * 
je savais bien que tu prendrais cette perche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alex42:</font><hr /> * (il ne savait pas qu'un 20go à 5400tr/mn existait chez IBM en 2,5pouces...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

pas trés bien renseigné !


----------



## rezba (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

pas trés bien renseigné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si seulement il était le seul.


----------

